

Show HN: Apple vs Your Wedding - bengarvey
http://applevsyourwedding.com/

======
ckluis
That's depressing and my wedding wsan't that long ago.

~~~
bengarvey
Neither was mine! My number is ridiculous (worth over $1M) so that's why I
made the site.

~~~
ckluis
Mine was 12/31/11...

Slick site!

